# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Halcón criando en Monfragüe

## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Hoy he estado en Monfragüe, y en el Salto del gitano he podido observar por un catalejo que tenía instalado allí un observador de aves como un halcón entraba en el nido con una paloma, y en muy poco tiempo (quizás ni cinco minutos) la ha descuartizado y distribuido entre sus cuatro polluelos. La pena es que estaban lejísimos, y las fotos, después de un gran recorte, carecen de calidad, pero creo que debo subirlas a pesar de eso para quer podáis contemplarlas:







Y éssta, que es la que me ha permitido un mayor recorte:



Un cordial saludo a todos.

----------


## Los terrines

Buenas noches.

Os subo tres fotos de un halcón peregrino que hice el pasado 15 de marzo en el salto del gitano a muchísima distancia:







Un cordial saludo.

----------

NoRegistrado (22-mar-2014),santy (24-mar-2014)

----------


## santy

Se nota la distancia, pero se aprecia el porte de, para mí, una de las aves más elegantes que hay.
Un saludo a todos.

----------

